

Early build of iPhone 2.2 OS has new Safari, no copy & paste or Push Notification - qhoxie
http://venturebeat.com/2008/09/26/early-build-of-iphone-22-os-has-a-new-version-of-safari-no-copy-paste-or-push-notification-yet/

======
iigs
If it takes as long to get cut and paste as it took to get a right mouse
button on the Macintosh you might as well stop paying attention for a while.

I think the analogy holds fairly well -- perhaps some people would be confused
by it or something, but it's not that obtrusive and it would give a
significant portion of the market a feature that would make them more
efficient.

------
lux
Flash in Safari would be a welcome update too, but no mention of that...

------
puffythefish
"With the new layout, users will have one-click access to search rather than
two-click"

Umm... doesn't the search already work with just one click? (well tap really)

~~~
palish
Only in landscape mode (when the device is held horizontally.)

------
jodrellblank
Recently, there was a link to a new invention by the T9 predictive text guy
with a flashy shiny predictive touch screen keyboard.

Apple should jump all over that. Right now. It's so obviously a brilliant idea
that they should put the finishing touches to the decent iphone bluetooth
stack that they undoubtedly _aren't working on_ and do that next.

New safari? Who gives a cartoon expletive stlye %&$!*@? What more does mobile
safari need except the ability to load pages in the background? It needs
better text input, that's what.

New! Shiny! But not new Safari, that's neither new enough nor shiny enough.
(Just quietly shove the spidermonkey javascript engine in while you're doing
an update, though ;))

~~~
silencio
_What more does mobile safari need except the ability to load pages in the
background?_

It needs to stop crashing ;)

(recent gripe of mine after mobile safari crashed after I typed up a huge rant
defending something on a bug report and tried to submit...)

~~~
jauco
usually when I submit large amounts of text on an unstable site/device I copy
it first to save the text to memory :-p

~~~
silencio
don't even get me started on copy/paste on iPhone ;)

Especially since said rant contained lots of code and that's nearly impossible
to type with the iPhone autocorrect in the way. Grarrghghghg

